# Rigid foam boards installation in garage



## 1489 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi,

My garage walls and ceiling have sheetrock and then a thin layer of concrete on top of it. I want to insulate my garage and my idea is to glue and fasten foam boards on the walls and the ceiling (with most likely drywall screwed onto the foam boards). What is the feasibility of this?

Also, I read that the foam boards are flammable, is it dangerous to use them around electrical switches, outlets ?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would there be concrete over the sheetrock? Sure it's no just someone's attemt to get out of finishing the drywall and just textured it?
Foam board gives off toxic fumes when it's exposed to heat that why it needs to be covered.
Outlets and switches should never be getting hot.
What your suggesting is not a great way to be doing this.
What are you going to do around all the outlets, switch's, window and door opening with the walls built out like that?
Is the area over the ceiling exposed? If so insulate over the sheetrock not under it.
The walls need to be insulated inside the wall cavity.


----------



## 1489 (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, thank you. I see how its a really bad idea. My garage walls are esthetically in pretty bad shape and i want to make it look nice. My other thought was to add furring strips and then placing drywall on them (I dont want to tear the old existing drywall with the product on top). Can I place the furring strips on my wall foundation (which will have a vap barrier) and then place drywall on the strips ? Is there any issues in doing so? 
If this is also a bad idea, any idea on how to improve the look of my garage walls without tearing the old drywall down??

Thanks!


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

is the garage attached to the house?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the big deal about removing what there and doing it right?


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

use hardi panel


----------

